# is there a secret that i dont konw about?



## Josh24 (Jun 18, 2011)

i have been too dillion state park 2 times now and i have not seen any rabbits i beet the brush and everything just no little guys. is ther a secret spot that i dont know about or somthing?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

If you are hunting alone and without a dog, it is a hard hunt. Rabbits often jump the cover opposite side of the hunter. So without two hunters, you do not see the rabbit. I used to hunt with two other guys and if we jumped a rabbit, someone would get the shot. When my Dad hunted alone, he used a dog to solve the problem. A good dog will circle a rabbit back to you if you stay where you jumped it. 

I have hunted rabbit alone. You need a field with breaks in the cover so you can jump one and still get a shot. Cover to think and you may only see the brush move as the rabbit runs through. Try hunting the edges of a field or wind break lines if on a farm. Hunt just inside the edge so that if you jump a rabbit, it will run to the open area.

If a lot is lightly wooded, I have shot rabbit while hunting squirrel. The brush and berries in such an area feed the rabbits.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

then again usually public hunting areas get pretty well wiped out of small game from the armies of hunters that march thru them. never saw many bunnies on public land. find some private with brushpiles and knockdowns and your in heaven.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Also if your hunting alone, you should walk slowly up to a brushpile or briar patch and just stand there for a couple of minutes. If there is something hiding in there, nervousness will get the best of them and they will flush. Act like your stalking not just out there making noise beating the bushes because like one of the previous posts said that rabbits will flush opposite of a lonley hunter. good luck


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Ive tried to hunt public land alone and even with a buddy. Its very difficult. Deer Creek is full of rabbits but they are so used to people coming through there that they almost always jump well before you are in range of a shot. I jump rabbits everytime I go there but rarely get a shot.


----------

